# Tough Mudder - Good training to prepare for BMQ/Obstacle Courses?



## Cbbmtt

Good Day Forces Members!

Just wanted to see if any Forces members have done tough mudder and I want to know if it is actually tough compared to the obstacle courses you have done through the Forces and/or BMQ?

I'm doing the course coming up on the 22nd in Whistler and I'm super excited! Not as excited as I would be if I got my call for the interview, but still.. 

Also, do many Forces members do tough mudder and other charity events like this; Sun Run, Run for the Cure and other fundraising events while being posted across Canada?

Have a great day!


----------



## MikeL

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Just wanted to see if any Forces members have done tough mudder and I want to know if it is actually tough compared to the obstacle courses you have done through the Forces and/or BMQ?



I haven't done Tough Mudder, but from what I've heard it is harder and a lot longer then a CF obstacle course. The obstacle courses I've done were maybe a couple hundred metres long,  Tough Mudder is 10+miles.



			
				Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Also, do many Forces members do tough mudder and other charity events like this; Sun Run, Run for the Cure and other fundraising events while being posted across Canada?



Some members do on their own time


----------



## 26point2

I did Tough Mudder last August and was asked about it yesterday after my interview.  Feedback I got was it was pretty good preparation for basic.  Little did I know at the time ...


----------



## TheHead

I'll be at the Tough Mudder on the 22nd at Whisler also.  From what I've seen of the Tough Mudder course is it's quite a bit longer (13 miles) and more difficult than the ones the Canadian Forces has.  How about I let you know after we finish it at the Dos Equis afterparty


----------



## Cbbmtt

TheHead said:
			
		

> I'll be at the Tough Mudder on the 22nd at Whisler also.  From what I've seen of the Tough Mudder course is it's quite a bit longer (13 miles) and more difficult than the ones the Canadian Forces has.  How about I let you know after we finish it at the Dos Equis afterparty



I just bought my Compression tights! and Dry fit socks. It's gonna be cold! If I don't see you at the party considering there will be a couple thousand people up there I'll message you on here. We find out our start times in a few days I think.


----------



## Teager

Just a word of caution for those awaiting a call from the CF and doing tough mudder. Just make sure you don't break yourself and get an injury. The last thing you would want is to get the call but unable to attend your basic due to injury. Other than that enjoy it and have fun  :cheers:


----------



## Cbbmtt

Teager said:
			
		

> Just a word of caution for those awaiting a call from the CF and doing tough mudder. Just make sure you don't break yourself and get an injury. The last thing you would want is to get the call but unable to attend your basic due to injury. Other than that enjoy it and have fun  :cheers:



 :goodpost:


----------



## UnwiseCritic

I assure you that there is nothing in basic training as physically demanding as the tough mudder. As for the obstacle course, it's a joke. You don't even have to be able to do all the obstacles. But basic is for everyone so even the fat people have to be able pass.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Sneaking past sleeping candidates past the DUTY NCO out of the shacks and past the bored MPs and making it to town at night can be a pretty tricky obstacle.


----------



## UnwiseCritic

Haha, I concur. I heard they're using that one on a pass/fail basis now.


----------



## Cbbmtt

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Sneaking past sleeping candidates past the DUTY NCO out of the shacks and past the bored MPs and making it to town at night can be a pretty tricky obstacle.



I couldn't imagine doing 5am PT being hung over and getting no sleep.


----------



## Jarnhamar

PT is easier when you're hung over. Can't feel your body as much


----------



## JoPelle

I would suggest to run with a powervest. Something arround 25-30 pounds.
It will get you used to the long runs with all your equipement.

I run up a 30 degree angle hill with a 25 pounds vest 3 times a week for about 30 min.
When you go on a flat surface, you feel the difference, its much easier!


----------



## Teager

JoPelle said:
			
		

> I would suggest to run with a powervest. Something arround 25-30 pounds.
> It will get you used to the long runs with all your equipement.
> 
> I run up a 30 degree angle hill with a 25 pounds vest 3 times a week for about 30 min.
> When you go on a flat surface, you feel the difference, its much easier!



Running with all your gear on? You'll do rucksack marches at a quick pace but no running. The army  learned running with all your gear on only breaks soldiers.


----------



## ballz

JoPelle said:
			
		

> I would suggest to run with a powervest. Something arround 25-30 pounds.
> It will get you used to the long runs with all your equipement.
> 
> I run up a 30 degree angle hill with a 25 pounds vest 3 times a week for about 30 min.
> When you go on a flat surface, you feel the difference, its much easier!



You were awaiting a job offer as of two weeks ago. What makes you think you should be giving advice to people on how to prepare for BMQ when you haven't even been there? Stay in your lanes.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I couldn't imagine doing 5am PT being hung over and getting no sleep.



Back in the day we called that "TQ3" and "TQ5A".


----------



## Jarnhamar

you won't be running with weight during basic.


----------



## JoPelle

ballz said:
			
		

> You were awaiting a job offer as of two weeks ago. What makes you think you should be giving advice to people on how to prepare for BMQ when you haven't even been there? Stay in your lanes.


wow.
Its called a suggestion. To get prepared.
Running on flat surface after doing weight running is a  joke. Thats just a suggestion. At the end of the day, you can do whatever you want.
Before applying for the forces, I was a personal trainer, so I think I know what im talking about.
I never pretended to have THE answer on how to get prepared, I simply gave an OPINION!


----------



## Teager

JoPelle said:
			
		

> I would suggest to run with a powervest. Something arround 25-30 pounds.
> It will get you used to the long runs with all your equipement.
> 
> I run up a 30 degree angle hill with a 25 pounds vest 3 times a week for about 30 min.
> When you go on a flat surface, you feel the difference, its much easier!



That is not an opinion you are stating that the forces do runs with gear on. That is incorrect.


----------



## JoPelle

Teager said:
			
		

> That is not an opinion you are stating that the forces do runs with gear on. That is incorrect.



they do a 13km walk at the end.


----------



## SeR

JoPelle said:
			
		

> they do a 13km walk at the end.



No issues with this - it is true.



			
				JoPelle said:
			
		

> It will get you used to the long _*runs*_ with all your equipement.



However, running is not the same as walking.  :


----------



## Teager

Well SeR you beat me to that run/walk correction.


----------



## JoPelle

SeR said:
			
		

> No issues with this - it is true.
> 
> However, running is not the same as walking.  :



Bad choice of words.

Still, practicing running with weight makes the flat runs easier. Thats it


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

The only advice I can give is don't wear those stupid "toed- shoes".[whatever they're called]  Those folks were slipping and sliding all over the place when the going got wet, muddy and steep............


----------



## JoPelle

you could bring 2 pair of shoes too.
One for rainy days. 

Some people say that you dont really have space for a second pair. But I would take a chance, since theres nothing worst than running in wet shoes!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Umm,.......the rain doesn't matter,...look at the website and check the obstacles.
You WILL be running in wet muddy shoes.......


----------



## ballz

JoPelle said:
			
		

> wow.
> Its called a suggestion. To get prepared.
> Running on flat surface after doing weight running is a  joke. Thats just a suggestion. At the end of the day, you can do whatever you want.



I suppose you're going to tell me where I can find a hill with a 30 degree incline for about 5-6km around the St. Jean area as well? You could tell people to run Ironman triathlons or ultra-marathons to prepare as well, but that is completely unrealistic compared to the level of physical condition they will need to be in to succeed at BMQ. You're suggestion is completely disproportionate to what's expected at BMQ.



			
				JoPelle said:
			
		

> Before applying for the forces, I was a personal trainer, so I think I know what im talking about.
> I never pretended to have THE answer on how to get prepared, I simply gave an OPINION!



Great, another "personal trainer" with a 2-week course. I'll bet they taught you all about going days without sleep and only consuming about 2000 calories a day during that period, right? Sorry that you think you know what you are talking about, but you don't know what you are talking about when it comes to the demands of BMQ or the various jobs within the CAF. There are people on this site that do.


----------



## JoPelle

ballz said:
			
		

> I suppose you're going to tell me where I can find a hill with a 30 degree incline for about 5-6km around the St. Jean area as well? You could tell people to run Ironman triathlons or ultra-marathons to prepare as well, but that is completely unrealistic compared to the level of physical condition they will need to be in to succeed at BMQ. You're suggestion is completely disproportionate to what's expected at BMQ.
> 
> Great, another "personal trainer" with a 2-week course. I'll bet they taught you all about going days without sleep and only consuming about 2000 calories a day during that period, right? Sorry that you think you know what you are talking about, but you don't know what you are talking about when it comes to the demands of BMQ or the various jobs within the CAF. There are people on this site that do.



Whoa sir. calm the fk down.
I just said what kind of training I was doing to prepare for BMQ. You can do whatever you want.
I find you quite dissrespectful towards me. I did a 2 years training to get my personnal trainer certificate. So indeed, I know what im talking about when it comes to training.
When you dont know something, dont assume.

The question was: How can I prepapre for BMQ.
Since im only merit listed and never did BMQ, I cant really talk about how to get prepare for ALL BMQ, but as far as fitness matter, I can SUGGEST stuff, and thats what I did.
You kids need to learn respect and to stop judging without knowing.


----------



## Wallace

JoPelle said:
			
		

> Whoa sir. calm the fk down.
> I just said what kind of training I was doing to prepare for BMQ. You can do whatever you want.
> I find you quite dissrespectful towards me. I did a 2 years training to get my personnal trainer certificate. So indeed, I know what im talking about when it comes to training.
> When you dont know something, dont assume.
> 
> The question was: How can I prepapre for BMQ.
> Since im only merit listed and never did BMQ, I cant really talk about how to get prepare for ALL BMQ, but as far as fitness matter, I can SUGGEST stuff, and thats what I did.
> You kids need to learn respect and to stop judging without knowing.



JoPelle, from what I have seen from your posts on this site, your responses have either given incorrect information or they have been irrelevant to the topic being discussed. This topic was asking about the Tough Mudder and if it would be good preparation for BMQ/ Obstacle Course. The OP was not asking for general training ideas. Calling much more experienced members on this site "kids" is a terrible way to garner respect. The users on this site have much more time in and are much more knowledgeable on this subject. As far as your personal training certificate, the only certification in Canada that requires two years worth of training (two years of university in a Exercise Science/Kinesiology degree) is the CSEP-CPT certification. Is this the one you have? If so, I know for a fact that it would never prescribe running with a weight vest.


----------



## JoPelle

Wallace said:
			
		

> JoPelle, from what I have seen from your posts on this site, your responses have either given incorrect information or they have been irrelevant to the topic being discussed. This topic was asking about the Tough Mudder and if it would be good preparation for BMQ/ Obstacle Course. The OP was not asking for general training ideas. Calling much more experienced members on this site "kids" is a terrible way to garner respect. The users on this site have much more time in and are much more knowledgeable on this subject. As far as your personal training certificate, the only certification in Canada that requires two years worth of training (two years of university in a Exercise Science/Kinesiology degree) is the CSEP-CPT certification. Is this the one you have? If so, I know for a fact that it would never prescribe running with a weight vest.



Ok so basicly, you're not allowed to have an opinion.
And for my certificate, i did several courses over 2 years, non stop. I did CEP certificate, then I did a certificate for special training ( People with dissabilities) and I did a nutrition course over 2 months. I worked with people that were enrolling in the Canadian Forces and they told me that my training helped them alot during the course.
I think in general, I can give SUGGESTION. If not, then ill just shut my mouth and wait to be in BMQ to give advice to people.
And for the <<kid>> part, for me, someone who judge people without knowing them, and assume stuff about them is a kid. But then again, that just my opinion.


----------



## Wallace

JoPelle said:
			
		

> Ok so basicly, you're not allowed to have an opinion.
> And for my certificate, i did several courses over 2 years, non stop. I did CEP certificate, then I did a certificate for special training ( People with dissabilities) and I did a nutrition course over 2 months. I worked with people that were enrolling in the Canadian Forces and they told me that my training helped them alot during the course.
> I think in general, I can give SUGGESTION. If not, then ill just shut my mouth and wait to be in BMQ to give advice to people.
> And for the <<kid>> part, for me, someone who judge people without knowing them, and assume stuff about them is a kid. But then again, that just my opinion.



The CEP Certification is for the scope of practice for everyone from people with disabilities to high performance athletes. This cert requires a 4 year university degree. From what you just stated you do not have this certification. I think it would be wiser to keep your opinion to yourself if you are going to continue to give bad/misleading and incorrect advice.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Okay, I think that'll do, why not take your individual phalluses (phali?) and tape measures to PMs?  Anything that will give you experience climbing slippery things in shitty weather is good prep.  No, the level of awesome sauce required to finish a mudder is not the level needed to be successful in basic, but anything above the bare minimum of fitness can only be a good thing, just don't get banged up.


----------



## JoPelle

Wallace said:
			
		

> The CEP Certification is for the scope of practice for everyone from people with disabilities to high performance athletes. This cert requires a 4 year university degree. From what you just stated you do not have this certification. I think it would be wiser to keep your opinion to yourself if you are going to continue to give bad/misleading and incorrect advice.



Obviously, you dont know what you're talking about. The CEP is the french abr. for Certificat en Entrainement Privé, and is done in 6 months. It cost 500$ to do it, and it dosnt give you any certification in training people with disabilities. And as for my opinion, I dont think you or nobody else here have the right to tell someone they cant have their opinion. I think people here are smart enough to take information and look if its suit best for them or not. Im not forcing anyone to do what im saying nor am I saying I know it is the right thing to do.


----------



## SeR

JoPelle said:
			
		

> Obviously, you dont know what you're talking about. The CEP is the french abr. for Certificat en Entrainement Privé, and is done in 6 months. It cost 500$ to do it, and it dosnt give you any certification in training people with disabilities. And as for my opinion, I dont think you or nobody else here have the right to tell someone they cant have their opinion. I think people here are smart enough to take information and look if its suit best for them or not. Im not forcing anyone to do what im saying nor am I saying I know it is the right thing to do.


----------



## JoPelle

SeR said:
			
		

>



lol right.
I love spongebob


----------



## Jarnhamar

I'm a big fan of running with weight.  

Going through (and training for) a tough mudder should help your fitness level.  The CF obstacle courses are much less aggressive dangerous and fun than the mudder/spartan races.  If you've never been on an obstacle course before then I think yes going to one before basic would give you a heads up so to speak.

Including hills during your runs will help you condition your body should you be running up a hill during PT.

Mind you  I just shit the bed with a fitness check and ran a 2.4km run in 12:23 so I deserve to be made fun of.


----------



## Teager

> Mind you  I just crap the bed with a fitness check and ran a 2.4km run in 12:23 so I deserve to be made fun of.



Ahh come on now were you hung over? Was it a Monday morning? If your a smoker did you have your pre run smoke? A lot of factors to consider there but at least you know theres room for improvement. 

I knew a guy who said he would only run at his pace never the armys pace no matter how much someone yelled at him. He stayed true to that.


----------



## Ducam

To OP,


Tough mudder is fun to do but try the O Course if you live in the GTA. It runs every saturday and only costs $30 for a three hour session. It was created by a former marine drill sgt.

I did it and I have to say it was pretty intense. I think that would be better prep for basic training based only on what I have seen in the Basic Up and Reloaded videos.


----------



## Towards_the_gap

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Mind you  I just crap the bed with a fitness check and walked a 2.4km walk in 12:23 so I deserve to be made fun of.



FTFY


----------



## Cbbmtt

The Course is up for Whistler this Saturday the 22nd. Some of the obstacles I can see relate to BMQ.

http://toughmudder.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Tough-Mudder-Whistler-2013-Course-Map.pdf

1. Kiss of Mud, crawling under barbed wire in thick mud - BMQ
2. Arctic Enema, Jumping into a pool of ice having to go submerge under a divider to get to other side
3. Bush Whacked, Running through bushes/woods/thorn bushes etc.
4. Warrior Carry, Carry someone for 50 yards and then switch - BMQ 
5. Glory Blades, Climbing over slanted berlin walls - I think BMQ
6. Log Jammin, Going over and under log obstacles - I think BMQ
7. Trench Warfare - Going through pitch black tunnels in the mud - Maybe BMQ
8. Firewalker - Running through several fire pits jumping over fire into a pool of ice cold water
9. Mud Mile - going through hills and mudpits for a mile
10. Ladder to Hell - very high ladder that you have to go up and over
11. Electric Eel, Crawling through water under wires that are charged with 10,000 volts...... Nice....
12. Cage Crawl - In water with 10 inches of breathing room covered by chain link.
13. Cliffhanger - a 40+ foot cliff of slippery mud angled at 45-degrees. 
14. Hold your Wood - Carry wood for multiple km's
15.  Walk the Plank - Jumping off 15 foot plank into water
16. Boa Constrictor - Going through small tubes - BMQ?
17. Funky Monkey - Monkey bars across body of water - bmq w/o water
18. Everest - running up a half pipe layered with grease
19. Berlin Walls - Enough said, BMQ
20. Electroshock Therapy - Running through dangling wires charged with 10,000 volts


----------



## Jarnhamar

That sounds about a thousand times harder than what someone would do in BMQ. I'd bet that's a  more challenging course than most CF members will ever see.

The CF should adopt a course like this.  What's the distance for the average tough mudder?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

10 -12 miles. Usually up, down and around a ski hill-type setting.


----------



## Cbbmtt

It's 12 miles, this should replace the 13km forced march!! 



			
				ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> That sounds about a thousand times harder than what someone would do in BMQ. I'd bet that's a  more challenging course than most CF members will ever see.
> 
> The CF should adopt a course like this.  What's the distance for the average tough mudder?


----------



## Jarnhamar

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> 10 -12 miles. Usually up, down and around a ski hill-type setting.



CF should definitely have something like that.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Well anyone can sign up and serving/retired members get a discount.


----------



## Teager

I think tough mudder also supports charitys. I know last year in Ontario they were supporting wounded warriors. So its an all around good cause.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Well anyone can sign up and serving/retired members get a discount.



Are you volunteering as team captain for army.ca's team next year?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Are you volunteering as team captain for army.ca's team next year?



I am team captain for the "Teddy Bear Attack" which was going to be my work team but it appears that everyone else has backed out so................if anyone wants to do this Tough Mudder I have a good start time of 09:20 reserved and after 5 people sign up we all score discounts.
Saturday Sept 28.

https://register.toughmudder.com/tm/#event/18015/page/landing


----------



## Cbbmtt

Completed in 4 hours, a bunch of bruises. Witnessed a lot of injuries and muscle cramps. I think the best part was helping others and others so willing to help you when needed.

Awesome, I recommend this to everyone.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> I think the best part was helping others and others so willing to help you when needed.



Yes, I was quite surprised at the great attitudes for this.

I was 3 hours for the Toronto one last year but they have promised to make it harder and more obstacilly......[if that's a word]


----------



## Cbbmtt

The mountain climbs were crazy steep. They brought an actual mud machine in and everyone from last year said the course was a lot harder. The mud was up to the hips for a while!!

Arctic enema was by far the most painful, lot's of people ended up with hypothermia and couldn't move once they were in there and had to be pulled out.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Cbbmtt said:
			
		

> Arctic enema was by far the most painful, lot's of people ended up with hypothermia and couldn't move once they were in there and had to be pulled out.



Thats weird.......I loved it and, from about halfway through the run on, I would have enjoyed another dip.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Thats weird.......I loved it and, from about halfway through the run on, I would have enjoyed another dip.



My friend got a huge Ice chunk in the face, the Ice cubes filled most of the obstacle, no love from me nor my spuds that's for sure.


----------



## Ducam

I did the run May 16th when it was -8 with hail, snow and rain. I saw, very stupid people, jump into the arctic enema and then no be able to finish the race because they didn't warm up.

I would love to do tough mudder again when it is warmer. I was unable to do most of the obstacles because they were water based and we were advised against going into the water due to the weather and temperature.


----------



## Cbbmtt

Ducam said:
			
		

> I did the run May 16th when it was -8 with hail, snow and rain. I saw, very stupid people, jump into the arctic enema and then no be able to finish the race because they didn't warm up.
> 
> I would love to do tough mudder again when it is warmer. I was unable to do most of the obstacles because they were water based and we were advised against going into the water due to the weather and temperature.



EWWWWWW I would not want to do that event in -8 degree weather. Good for you!


----------



## Lysandria

I agree, did the course last year and then again this year. it was by far easier this time around and no I'm not in better shape. Call me crazy but Arctic Enema was warmer and they definitely had way less ice in it this year than last and I agree with previous poster would have jumped in again after that long running trek, walk the plank just didn't cut it for me.

Congrats to everyone who participated, it was an awesome day even if the weather wasn't as great for my wave on Saturday!


----------



## Lysandria

Hey BM, love the proposed team name. What part of the country is your TM on?...if I'm not on course/selected at that time I might be game to do a trip. Both my friend and I want to do two TMs a year, in different parts of N. America so we get to travel while we are at it. Perhaps we can hit your race as our second of the year? It is only June after all!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Toronto [event is actually 90 minutes north]


----------



## Mike_myers

To add my modest experience from BMQ. Doing able to do a couple of chin-up with weighted vest (~20lbs) will be of a great help when come the time to jump a wall, because all the obstacle you'll do in your BMQ are going to be with your C7 and your tac-vest, which account for about 20 pounds. Trust me, that's a very embarassing situation to not be able to lift yourself while jumping those wall. It's not mandatory but it's always better to be prepared.

As for the rain, and running shoes, it's not a big deal, since after your run your shoes will be drying under your chair as you'll wear your combat boots for the rest of the day (unless you got a second pt). To avoid injuries, better to get a single pair of running shoes of first quality and change it often; that's litterally mean trowing it in the garbage at the end of your course.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

If anyone reading this is doing the Toronto Tough Mudder the weekend of 28/29th I will be helping out with the Wounded Warrior booth after I'm done the course.......come on over and say hi.


----------

